# Quality miter gauge



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

*Quality miter gauge for table saw*

Guys I'm watching a YouTube video and I see the guy was pushing material threw with an Incra miter gauge as he was building drawers .
My GI came with one but I'm sure it's antiquated . I see there's different versions on Amazon.ca and this one is expensive . 

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000051WSF?keywords=Incra miter&qid=1437366783&ref_=sr_1_7&sr=8-7

Do I need this or just tough it out with the mediocre one from GI ?

I just read the reviews and for the money they weren't stellar . Funny as usually Incra is top notch ?

Sorry I forgot to mention this is for my table saw


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

A good miter gauge is a must and will save money and time. having no or little confidence if the gauge has returned and will hold the 90 degree setting or if it will/will not wobble in the miter gauge slot.

Several years ago, I was gifted with the Incra 1000SE. OEM gauge was a PITA to adjust and return to 90 degrees. Degree markings were at best crude

The 1000 SE is very good gauge. Has a versatile and stout work flip stop with an accurate measuring tape. Holds its settings and the miter gauge bar is adjustable to fit the miter gauge slot. Easy to read degree scale. Believe the fences extends to 30/31". The few times that I needed a longer fence, I fabricated one from scrap plyw'd or MDF.

I added a MDF sub-fence extending to right of the blade to act as a sweep and am still able to utilize the flip stop. 

At one time, I had an Accu Miter(??) gauge. Found it was too big, bulky, cumbersome, end heavy. Plus it was very expensive.

Know of woodworkers who like the Kreg and Osborne gauge. 

Worth considering the 1000SE if you are looking for a new miter gauge. 

If there is a well stocked tool emporium near by might be worthwhile to take a culture trip and handle the gauges. Seems to me that miter gauges is a personal selection tool and 'Ya' just might find one that you like better.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Rick, I doubt if you'd be disappointed with the Incra, but at least take a look at the Osborne. I like the fundamentals behind the design, and so far it's been accurate on my Rigid.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Guys .
Ray there's nothing well stocked here lol . Everything is order or drive for four hours


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow guys I'm liking the EB3 Osborne


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought this one a few years ago - very nice unit!

INCRA Miter1000/HD Miter Gauge - Incra Tools - Amazon.com


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the Incra 1000SE and love it. I got it at Busy Bee Tools for about $160.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I really like my Incra 1000SE.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've had the Osborne for several years and find it is extremely accurate and the indicated angles are very accurate. That said, the most accurate device I have is a Rockler sled. I used a large draftsman's triangle to get the perfect 90, then adjusted the transparent indicator line to bisect the zero marker. I then checked the 45 with the same square and found the built in scale was right on. When I want something precise, I use the Rockler sled whenever I can. It also has a cutoff support that goes on the other side of the fence to support the cutoff portion. The swing arm is such that putting on a stop block is easy. You can also extend the arm by putting on a sacrificial piece of flat hardwood. Here's a link Table Saw Crosscut Sled - Rockler Woodworking Tools. I do keep it on a special shelf with supports so it doesn't rest on the miter bar. It sits handy, next to the table saw so it has little chance to warp. 

The only problem I have with the Osborne is very minor; the miter bar is fairly long (adjustable for fit as well), so it is not stable until the fence part is on the table, so depending on your saw, you can only cross cut about a 12 inch wide piece. But as I said, the problem is minor. Its pretty easy to clamp a stop block on it, although it does have a swing down stop bar, I just don't find the stop bar to be solid enough to suit me.

Then again, you can make your own sled and make the leading portion longer so it is very stable on the saw's table and you can cut a wider piece. There are lots of videos on how to make a crosscut sled. Trick is getting the fence on the sled to cut exact 90s, but it is clearly doable. The Rockler sled handles other angles neatly. I really appreciate the Rocker's precision.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

INCRA Miter 1000SE


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Rick, Fine Woodworking did a tool test a few months back on miter gauges and the JDS Accumiter won it at a (US) cost of $230. The Kreg gauge came in as best value for $140. The Incra 1000 HD scored better than the 1000SE for $30 more at $190. The 3000 model is extremely accurate but has an extra mechanism at the back that reduces the amount of bar in the slot for cutting wide boards and it was $290, $60 more than the winner. The Osborne scored very well and was only $120 but the review said it can bend when extended for longer wood so if you expect to try and put longer wood on the saw it might not be a good choice. According to review it was one of the fastest to adjust.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*Move*

Rainman, you should move to Texas. There is plenty room and there are real saw supply store nearer than where you are. 


:nerd:


RainMan1 said:


> Thanks Guys .
> Ray there's nothing well stocked here lol . Everything is order or drive for four hours


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Brother John said:


> Rainman, you should move to Texas. There is plenty room and there are real saw supply store nearer than where you are.
> 
> 
> :nerd:


I would but I'm not sure if Mr.Stringer would like me hanging around his shop all the time


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> I've had the Osborne for several years and find it is extremely accurate and the indicated angles are very accurate. That said, the most accurate device I have is a Rockler sled. I used a large draftsman's triangle to get the perfect 90, then adjusted the transparent indicator line to bisect the zero marker. I then checked the 45 with the same square and found the built in scale was right on. When I want something precise, I use the Rockler sled whenever I can. It also has a cutoff support that goes on the other side of the fence to support the cutoff portion. The swing arm is such that putting on a stop block is easy. You can also extend the arm by putting on a sacrificial piece of flat hardwood. Here's a link Table Saw Crosscut Sled - Rockler Woodworking Tools. I do keep it on a special shelf with supports so it doesn't rest on the miter bar. It sits handy, next to the table saw so it has little chance to warp.
> 
> The only problem I have with the Osborne is very minor; the miter bar is fairly long (adjustable for fit as well), so it is not stable until the fence part is on the table, so depending on your saw, you can only cross cut about a 12 inch wide piece. But as I said, the problem is minor. Its pretty easy to clamp a stop block on it, although it does have a swing down stop bar, I just don't find the stop bar to be solid enough to suit me.
> 
> Then again, you can make your own sled and make the leading portion longer so it is very stable on the saw's table and you can cut a wider piece. There are lots of videos on how to make a crosscut sled. Trick is getting the fence on the sled to cut exact 90s, but it is clearly doable. The Rockler sled handles other angles neatly. I really appreciate the Rocker's precision.


Tom that's interesting . I think a sled would be a great addition too .


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

Have the Kreg and like it but it does have some the issues Tom cited. Haven't yet built a sled but will eventually.


----------



## Rostrome (Mar 18, 2015)

Five years ago I bought the Incra Mitre Gauge 1000 from Rockler for $109.99 US. It is very accurate and has served me well.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

John; Rick lives in the middle of Nowhere. No, I don't mean Canada... 
Geomatics, Engineering, Surveying Cranbrook | Focus Corporation

But it _is_ gorgeous countryside. I could even stretch that to spectacular.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Rick,

I've had my 3000se 6 maybe 7yrs and it's become indispensable. I use it for a few cuts and or for the shorter narrower repeat lengths and the panel sled for the longer ones. But the 3000 shines with angles, even though it breaks degrees down to 1/2° you still have the ability to continue fore and aft from that 1/2° to the previous or next full °, that's dial in power that you can't beat with a stick in my book.

If I were for example a segmented bowl turner with a particular style I'd probably make a fixed jig, but the 3000 would be the tool I'd use to dial in the true angle. I was apprehensive and though the tool was expensive when I bought mine, I'm sure it more so now but I can say I've never been sorry I bought it.

A couple times a yr I reset 90° to the TS blade especially after heavy use. 
I have a left tilt TS and I bought a left side 3000, (I prefer working that side) be aware even though the 3000 is aluminum it's heavy, it's long even when contracted. If you work it from the left be conscious to lift the arm when swinging it to the storage position prior to removal from the miter slot. This will protect the silica gel button on the underside of the arm and prevent it from scraping across the table.

P.S. I forgot to link the pic and I've never had the problem Ray has with setting 90°. I use a 8X12" R angle plastic drafting square and a Grip Tite magnetic feather board I use with my jointer. Once the square is snug against the fully extended blade I sit the magnet on it and it goes nowhere.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's my baby! I forgot to upload it for the previous post. I kind of get lost and flake when Aerosmith is playing loud.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Rick I am debating that issue as well. I have been using what came with the TS (Bosch 4100) and it leaves a lot to be desired. I was looking at the Incra 1000HD which is considerably cheaper than the SD and the reviews on Amazon are pretty good. There are always a few really negative reviews for almost anything you look at but overall the reviews are good. I haven't looked at the Osborne yet but I did look at the Kreg and that is not a bad unit either. Tough call so will be following your post closedly.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

If I"m not mistaken, wasn't the Osbourne being used by Norm the last few years of the show?..

got a Incra 2000 here (the redheaded step child in the Incra family of miters)... only complaint I have is that it isn't a 3000SE


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Thanks Guys .
> Ray there's nothing well stocked here lol . Everything is order or drive for four hours


Road trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

schnewj said:


> Road trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well the trip may be shorter than I thought . When you guys mentioned Osborne I googled it to see the pictures , then it dawned on me that I bought something similar a few years ago that I never opened called a General Excalibur miter .
So I'll go the garage and dig it out if I can find it and see what the heck it looks like


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well the trip may be shorter than I thought . When you guys mentioned Osborne I googled it to see the pictures , then *it dawned on me that I bought something similar a few years ago that I never opened called a General Excalibur miter .*
> So I'll go the garage and dig it out if I can find it and see what the heck it looks like


Geez, no wonder visa sent you a pre-declined credit card.

You really need to get those cabinets up so you can clean out the garage and see what else is hiding in there. You might even find some bundles of insulation.:grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" You might even find some bundles of insulation."
Yeh, well I can see not opening _those_.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> " You might even find some bundles of insulation."
> Yeh, well I can see not opening _those_.


Everyone's a comedian lol 


My bad , guess what I found as I'm cleaning and sorting threw the mess


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that's funny. :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Rick you gotta stop shopping online when you've had a few beers. Of course you know we'll need a tool review from you now.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Now that's funny. :grin::grin::grin:


Yup , those cabinets are paying off already . I'm kinda kidding here as I bought this and had it stored away on a shelf in the garage and it wasn't to difficult to find .
I didn't think it was any good but when Osborne was mentioned here I googled it and found that I had bought just that . Will have to unpack it tommorow and give it a try !

At least I'm keeping my RainMan title alive and well lol


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I use a miter gauge for rough cuts on some things. If I want accurate cuts for furniture I use one of 3 sleds. I have a small one and a monster. The 3rd is adjustable through 50 some degrees. 

The problem with most miter gauges is they slide in one slot and the detents for setting the angle are too close to the pivot point. This makes the marks so close together its hard to be sure your on the money without endless trial cuts. The other lesser aspect is the material still slides on the saw top. With a sled its easier to keep the material in place. 

I'm sure those after market gauges are accurate but they don't hold the material as well and when the angle marks are on the far end of the sled its very easy to get the setting correct or even set it at half or quarter degree marks.

Al


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> I use a miter gauge for rough cuts on some things. If I want accurate cuts for furniture I use one of 3 sleds. I have a small one and a monster. The 3rd is adjustable through 50 some degrees.
> 
> The problem with most miter gauges is they slide in one slot and the detents for setting the angle are too close to the pivot point. This makes the marks so close together its hard to be sure your on the money without endless trial cuts. The other lesser aspect is the material still slides on the saw top. With a sled its easier to keep the material in place.
> 
> ...


Al I'm loving the idea of a sled . I don't have a lot of time but that's on the list .
GI has a fantastic one that attaches to the side of the saw but it takes up a ton more room which I haven't got . Well unless I replace the 53" rails with 32" but even then it's still a maybe .
After owning a track saw I'm kinda kicking myself for going with such large fence rails


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...I'm kinda kicking myself ..."
Didn't you say that a while back? Yep, I'm pretty sure you did. 
(Probably several times, but who's counting, eh?)


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Don't forget to check out the sacrificial fence and box joint jig videos on the Osborne site.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> John; Rick lives in the middle of Nowhere. No, I don't mean Canada...
> Geomatics, Engineering, Surveying Cranbrook | Focus Corporation
> 
> But it _is_ gorgeous countryside. I could even stretch that to spectacular.


At least you could walk home from the pub....from ANYWHERE......:wink:


BTW, Ric, What is a 'static' jump. Is that one where your feet can touch the ground when you stretch you legs and flex the knees......


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Sleds got to have sleds*



RainMan1 said:


> Al I'm loving the idea of a sled . I don't have a lot of time but that's on the list .
> GI has a fantastic one that attaches to the side of the saw but it takes up a ton more room which I haven't got . Well unless I replace the 53" rails with 32" but even then it's still a maybe .
> After owning a track saw I'm kinda kicking myself for going with such large fence rails


Rick
The sled is a simple project and can be built in a very short time. The sled to cut miters with takes a little longer but it's really worth it. When you have the referrance marks more than 12" from the pivot point it puts them quite a good distance apart from each other. A $25 digital protractor will give you settings so close to perfect they can't be measured. 

Al


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Ratbob said:


> Don't forget to check out the sacrificial fence and box joint jig videos on the Osborne site.


Like Rick (aka RainMan1) says every Friday night, Bingo!

P.S. I have to say, getting the dowels to line up for the sacrificial backer board was not easy and took me three tries.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Incra Miter 1000HD Miter Gauge - Rockler Woodworking Tools
On sale until the 31st at Rockler.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> Incra Miter 1000HD Miter Gauge - Rockler Woodworking Tools
> On sale until the 31st at Rockler.


$60 off!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*a fix for sloppy miters*

for those that have loose fitting miter gauges w/ or w/o cams on the rail...
take an put a layer of UHMW tape on the side/edge of the rail instead of using the cams foe a way better fit.... if you want snugger, put a layer on the other side/edge... still snugger add a second layer.. etc...
clean any surface you intend to stick to w/ DNA 1st...

UHMW tape comes in a wide range of widths.. stick that on your fence faces for a serious improvement...
MDF/wood faced fences get protected as a bonus..


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

About 2-3 years ago, I did a lot of miter gauge testing for myself. I was looking at Incra and Osborne. I got a ilot of feedback for members here and used a few. I settled on 2 that I still use a lot of. I bought a Delta version of the Osborne. It is a very sturdy and accurate gauge. I use it here with a 48" HD extrusion. 

The other I bought I a Craftsman digital. After I bought the panel saw, I modded that... and just use the head from that with a cross-cut fence. It is easy to zero and very accurate. Not sure if this is still around (for sale) but was a very wise investment at the time.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks kinda high tech 


Ok here it is assembled and locked in its 90 position . I know this is not very scientific but I backed it off the blade so you could see the gap and it visually looks very good . Was perfect from what I could see against the blade 


Here's the issue . The instructions say this stop is mounted in this position if your working on the left side of the blade . No idea why that's significant but there's a lot of play and I'm assuming you want that stop to provide repeatability , but even though I've got it tightened up to the point where it's quite stiff to move there's far to much deflection when you place a board against it 


So when you disassemble it there's nylon washers in between the parts . I removed the one between the two pieces on the left and reassembled 



So here you can see that the nylon washer has been removed so there's no gap , plus I put the pieces in backwards so there's more material to press against under pressure . It's aluminum on aluminum but I can still turn it and there's very little deflection now . 
They need to redesign the stop IMO


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick:

Just wondering - after you removed the nylon?? washer, are you still able to flip the stop out of the way, easily?

You should be able to flip the stop up, to allow you to crosscut a longer work piece, without moving the entire stop assembly.
At least, that's how my Delta version (similar to the Osborne) works

Edit:

Rick:
The Osborne can be used on both sides of the blade - it's reversible.
Looking at your photos, in the first photo you posted, you have the guide on the left side of the blade, but the stop mechanism is actually configured for use on the right side of the blade.
The new configuration, in your last photo, is correct for use on the left side of the blade. That configuration will prevent the deflection you mentioned.
And you should probably then put the nylon washers back.
In the event you can't find your manual/instructions, here's a link to the pdf on the web:

www.osbornemfg.com/EB3-Manual.pdf


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Vince yes I can still move it back up after I removed the nylon washer . Putting it back in will put to much play back in I believe.

It's kind of a neat accessory to have as I like the idea of a stop .


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

According to the manual, try reversing the nut and bolt when on the left side of the blade.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> According to the manual, try reversing the nut and bolt when on the left side of the blade.


Tried that but it doesn't work . The bolt only goes in one way from what I could see . The Allen head recesses inside the one section but won't if reversed as its machined out for it


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm going to head back to the garage to confirm this


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

As you can see I have it assembled the opposite way the manual says 




As you can see what they call a bolt is an actual Allen head . It only goes one direction as only the pivoting part has the area machined out for it to drop into


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm dyslexic Vince but I think I have it the opposite of the manual ? 
I may not have described it right but the Allen head Bolt does turn around when you reverse the direction of the flip stop . It's just that which side you have the flip stop mounted on dictates which way the bolt can go as only the flip stop has the area machined out on both sides to except the Allen round end of the bolt


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations on your new acquisition. I love my Incra stuff but the Osborne just seemed like the better solution. I use it all the time. I only use my panel jig on the larger stuff that the EB3 struggles with. But that is true of just about any miter gauge with a similar design. Being reversable really comes in handy, especially when making a lot of repetitive cuts.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Rick, woodworkers buy these fancy aftermarket miter gauges figuring they will get supper accurate cuts at whatever angles they set them for. Doesn't matter what brand you buy, they all need to be checked for accuracy, then adjusted for accuracy if needed. This Wood Workers Guild of America video illustrates excellent methods of setting up the best aftermarket miter gauges for accuracy. *Tuning Up Your Miter Gauge* - https://goo.gl/PXcykd .


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@RainMan1

Rick:

I know a guy who knows a guy..... 

Actually, I do know a guy who owns that miter gauge so I popped over to have a closer look.
I've attached a couple of pics that I took of his. The pictures aren't great - took them with my phone, but they should give you an idea of what the stop looks like

I see two differences between his and yours:

1. His stop does not have a recessed hole on either side of the stop
2. His bolt is a hex head - yours is a hex key. His bolt sits on the outboard side of the stop - yours sits in the recess.

I tested his for play with pressure and found none. Perhaps your hex key bolt isn't getting tightened enough.

For a couple of bucks, you could replace the bolt with a hex head, same size to fit your lock nut, add a washer to prevent the bolt from entering the recess - worth a try.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> @RainMan1
> 
> Rick:
> 
> ...


Thank you for going to the trouble Vince , much appreciated . 
Well I'll be dammed as his looks like the description in the manual . So in other words I got the crap end of the stick again lol . I think your idea of a bolt and bigger washer may help . It's only going to cost pennies to try . I'll stop in an CT next time I have a chance and see if it helps . 
I'm surprised you didn't notice a little bit of play when you applied a little pressure on the arm considering the nylon washer was in place . 
As I mentioned I have mine as tight as I can make it and still raise and lower it .
I'm kinda wishing the arm was like his though as it makes more sense having more material on the inside where the bolt slides threw


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It's to bad a guy couldn't put JBweld in mine and fill the void . I think a guy needs to pretty much mill a new one from a ***** of aluminum and be done with its.

Or talk to Osborne and tell them what the shortcomings of this new design are and get a new piece shipped?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Vince I just emailed Osborne tools and it will be interesting to see what they say.
I'm betting they say that I'm the only only one to ever complain about the slop in this pos


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well Vince I just emailed Osborne tools and it will be interesting to see what they say.
> I'm betting they say that I'm the only only one to ever complain about the slop in this pos


It was no problem, he's not that far from me and I was going to be in that part of town anyway.

Worth a try contacting Osborne - otherwise, go with a bolt and washer.

Yup, as I mentioned, we put his miter gauge on the table saw and I pushed against the stop with my hand. No deflection.
Oddly, he said he had never taken the stop apart since he got it, so I kinda felt a little bad when we took it apart. But I only felt bad for a second :no:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> It was no problem, he's not that far from me and I was going to be in that part of town anyway.
> 
> Worth a try contacting Osborne - otherwise, go with a bolt and washer.
> 
> ...


Yes I don't blame him for being hesitant as I'm pretty anal about my tools . But I'm glad he let you as I certainly learned something from it . I just put the leg on the recommended side (left) as I think it helps a little , and they will pretty mention that . But its far from perfect . Probably go with your recommendation of a normal bolt if they can't supply me with a better one


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

I am glad I read this thread I am in the marcket for a miter gauge and am looking at the osbourne.I am curious to see the outcome the other one I am looking at is the Incra.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

johne230 said:


> I am glad I read this thread I am in the marcket for a miter gauge and am looking at the osbourne.I am curious to see the outcome the other one I am looking at is the Incra.


John I'm thinking Incra at this point , but time will tell . I se there's a lot f thumbs up on the Incra so far . Incras other products are top notch so I suspect there miter is a quality accessory too . Funny as they didn't get stellart reviews at Amazon.ca though?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I went out to the shop this afternoon with my neighbor, and we checked out my Osbourne. No deflection in the flip stop. At all.
In fact he was pretty impressed with both the Osbourne mitre gauge _and_ the Shark blade protection. High praise from a career machinist.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I went out to the shop this afternoon with my neighbor, and we checked out my Osbourne. No deflection in the flip stop. At all.
> In fact he was pretty impressed with both the Osbourne mitre gauge _and_ the Shark blade protection. High praise from a career machinist.


So basically I got the newer improved version


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Rick, you have a slightly older model. Get in contact with David Osborne, he is very helpful and highly motivated to keep customers happy. He may be able to suggest ways to improve the stop that came with your EB-3, or help you get an upgraded stop.
~Jeff


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

No. Mine's only a year old. Hasn't yours been in 'storage' for awhile?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> No. Mine's only a year old. Hasn't yours been in 'storage' for awhile?


Yes a few years


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ratbob said:


> Rick, you have a slightly older model. Get in contact with David Osborne, he is very helpful and highly motivated to keep customers happy. He may be able to suggest ways to improve the stop that came with your EB-3, or help you get an upgraded stop.
> ~Jeff


Well i emailed the company but I dont know if Dave sees them . As always I'm expecting a lame answer as I'm sure there going to say they've heard of the issue and I'm the only one complaining


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So, a collectors item then?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well i emailed the company but i dont know if Dave sees them . As always I'm expecting a lame answer I'm sure there going to say they've heard of the issue and I'm the only one complaining


I don't think you should have put that in print; eating your words off a monitor isn't fun... :grin:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well i emailed the company but I dont know if Dave sees them . As always I'm expecting a lame answer as I'm sure there going to say they've heard of the issue and I'm the only one complaining


Rick;
If they've heard of the issue, then you can't be the only one complaining - unless the other people just called in to chat and it came up in conversation.

OK, I'm teasing but I wanted you to see that your comment made absolutely no sense.>
Now put down the beer and go buy a bolt.

Anyway, from a previous post, sounds like they will likely make good.

And BTW, don't feel bad about having something in storage.

I used to order servers for our data center but our manager had a habit of keeping them in boxes until the warranties ran out.:no:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok they got back to me fairly quickly . Not sure on the price yet but Dave said I can purchase the proper one separately . I forgot to mention where I'm from but it will be worth it as I'm not impressed with the Excalibur version. Dave isn't sure why General made that modification .
I should email GI and tell them to get there crap together . Probably to late 

Osborne is closed for a week starting now which is understandable , but I'm sure I'll have the right one someday


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick:
Not sure if the bolt you have is a common size, but if you are going to order a new stop, be safe and order the bolt as well, with the hex head. Or ask them if it's included. Or, while they are closed take your stop, and bolt to a hardware store to see if you can find one to match with a hex head.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick:
> Not sure if the bolt you have is a common size, but if you are going to order a new stop, be safe and order the bolt as well, with the hex head. Or ask them if it's included. Or, while they are closed take your stop, and bolt to a hardware store to see if you can find one to match with a hex head.


Vince I was thinking the same thing and was going to get the bolt to . Thanks for the heads up  

Well it's off to the garage


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Yup , those cabinets are paying off already . I'm kinda kidding here as I bought this and had it stored away on a shelf in the garage and it wasn't to difficult to find .
> I didn't think it was any good but when Osborne was mentioned here I googled it and found that I had bought just that . Will have to unpack it tommorow and give it a try !
> 
> At least I'm keeping my RainMan title alive and well lol


Very cool re-discovery. That happens once in awhile to me, but never such a great find.

Cabinets...My wife recently popped for a kitchen remodel. The guys who did it for us were great, and they pulled the old ones off very carefully so I could re use them in the shop. You might consider checking in with some folks who do remodels and let them know you're looking for old cabinets. You might pick up a set that will work in your shop. I'll tell ya, those babies really cleared up a messy work space! We make an occasional trip to the local dump (I take my wife to such nice places), and there is always an enormous stack of broken up cabinets that some remodel guy has had to pay to break up and transport. That tells me the are likely available.

Waiting to hear about all the goodies you find.

Finally, make sure you snug up the miter bar on that Osborne. If you don't take up the play, it will be off a smidge. Just enough to annoy you.


----------

